# Bolens mower deck 18421-01



## dmh22 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Bolens 1225 tractor and I have a chance to get a Bolens mower deck, model 18421-01, will that deck work with my tractor? Thanks for any help
dmh22


----------



## dmh22 (Jul 30, 2011)

*bolens mower deck*

I did not see the Bolens attachment interchange before I submitted the question, according to it, the mower deck will fit, now to get it home.
dmh22


----------

